# Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!



## Bubbel2000 (12. Februar 2008)

Kurz und schmerzlos: 

*Ich will wissen, was die Mehrzahl der 
Boardies über die Fireline denkt. *​
Habe 2008 schon wieder reichlich Lobeyhymnen gelesen, doch in meinen Augen ist die Schnur eine Katastrophe. Die Gründe wollte ich eigentlich nicht diskutieren, sondern lediglich eine Umfrage starten, schön einfach, ohne großes drumherum, ja, vielleicht ist sie in manchen bereichen gut, mmmh, aber....nun ja, man muss auch bedenken, dass....blaablaablaa. Top oder Flop, dass ist hier die Frage!

Nachtrag: schaut doch auch mal HIER rein?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Die Gründe sind aber ausschlaggebend für Top oder Flop. 

Einsatzgebiet Freiwasser = Top
Einsatzgebiet Buhnenfeld u.a. = Flop

So einfach ist es, zumindest aus meiner Sicht der Dinge was die FL und andere Thermofusionsschnüre angeht.

EDIT: habe für Flop gestimmt da mein Haupteinsatzgebiet für Geflecht eben die Buhnenfelder sind. Das ist eben der große Schwachpunkt bei den Thermofusionsschnüren das sie bei kleinsten Beschädigungen so gut wie keine Resttragkraft aufweisen, ich schau nicht gerne meiner Montage hinterher wie sie gen Horizont segelt...


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

ich habe die fireline zum barsch und zanderangeln in 0.12 stärke benutzt und muss sagen sie angelt sich top.das problem ist  nur zander stehen gerne an steinigen und mit muscheln besetzten grund und da muss ich sagen ist die schnur totaler müll kleiner hänger an muscheln und durch ist sie!und außerdem muss man sie um die angegebenen tragkräfte zu erzielen mit knotenlosverbinder fischen und das ist beim angeln mit mini wobblern auf barsch sehr schlecht für deren laufverhalten.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

*Flopp!!* 

Nach einiger Zeit löst sich die äußere Schicht und die Schnur "sägt" in den Ringen wie ein Drahtseil! (sehr laute Schnur!!!!)


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich habe die fireline zum barsch und zanderangeln in 0.12 stärke benutzt und muss sagen sie angelt sich top.das problem ist  nur zander stehen gerne an steinigen und mit muscheln besetzten grund und da muss ich sagen ist die schnur totaler müll kleiner hänger an muscheln und durch ist sie!und außerdem muss man sie um die angegebenen tragkräfte zu erzielen mit knotenlosverbinder fischen und das ist beim angeln mit mini wobblern auf barsch sehr schlecht für deren laufverhalten.



wozu brauchst du denn beim barschangeln riesige tragkräfte.
desweiteren egal welche schnur ein knoten schwächt die tragkraft jeder schnur.es kommt aber auch immer drauf an welcher knoten genutzt wird und wie sauber er gebunden ist.
beim barschangeln kommt bei mir außerdem immer ein stück mono oder fc vor die geflochtene(es sei denn das gewässer ist sehr hechtträchtig).

gruß antonio


----------



## Da Vinci (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Flopp!!!

Fireline Crystal ist mir 2x an einem Tag beim Vertikalangeln direkt an der Rolle(!!!) gerissen - beim Anschlag - kommt jetzt runter von der Rolle!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

is ja schön aber auf so ein aus meiner sicht  schnickschnack verzichte ich da kommt ne schlaufe ans ende köder ran und los gehts.Wirbel benötige ich fast nich da ich meist mit gummiködern oder köderfisch am jigkopf angel!!!
es ist ja auch nur meine meinung und erfahrung mit der schnur wenn du andere gemacht hast ist das halt so.aber für meine belange und mein anspruch den ich habe und hatte hat diese schnur nun mal nicht gepasst!!!


----------



## Henryhst (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Flopp!!!
> 
> Fireline Crystal ist mir 2x an einem Tag beim Vertikalangeln direkt an der Rolle(!!!) gerissen - beim Anschlag - kommt jetzt runter von der Rolle!


 
Dann muß was mit der Rolle nicht stimmen!!!

Ich finde sie TOP!!!:vik:

Hab sie auf fast allen Rollen und das schon seit jahren,und hatte nie irgentwelche prob und das in den bodden. Kann sogar bei minusgraden problemlos Fisch.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@ da vinci

fireline und fireline crystal sind 2 paar schuhe

@ zanderlui

ich bezweifle sehr stark daß ne 12er firline durch nen knoten so in der tragkraft geschwächt wird, daß es fürs barschangeln nicht reicht.
vorhin hast du noch von miniwobblern gesprochen und jetzt auf einmal gummi?????

gruß antonio


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

fische mit wobbler gummi aber eigentlich gar nich mit spinner was verdeutlichen soll das ich wegen schnurdrall kein wirbel benötige!!!wenn ich nun 3anbissstellen am paternoster habe und dort dann vielleicht 3kleine köderbarsche am jigkopf und da knallen zwei 35-40barsche rauf was ich schon oft hatte hast du schon ganz schön zu tun!!!wie gesag is nich mein ding diese schnur!komme da nich mit klar  kann auch an mir liegen#c aber deswegen auch die schlechte meineung zur fireline


----------



## Holger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Eine extrem gut vermarktete Schnur, die nicht im Ansatz das hält was sie verspricht. Nicht rundgeflochten, die Farbe lässt sehr schnell nach, wie schon gesagt wurde eine sehr laute Schnur die in den Ringen sägt.....
Finger weg, es gibt zum gleichen Preis wesentlich bessere Geflechte.
Derzeit steht es 18 zu 4 für Flop ! Das sagt wohl alles. |rolleyes


----------



## Da Vinci (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Dann muß was mit der Rolle nicht stimmen!!!



Zur Rolle: war ne  2007er TP Magnesium - daran wirds wohl nicht liegen!

Was soll denn an der Crystal anders sein außer der Farbe? Haben doch gleiche Tragkraftangaben usw...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



antonio schrieb:


> ...
> @ zanderlui
> 
> ich bezweifle sehr stark daß ne 12er firline durch nen knoten so in der tragkraft geschwächt wird, daß es fürs barschangeln nicht reicht.
> ...



Ich nicht, was Knotenfestigkeit angeht ist die FL nicht unbedingt so toll, mit dem Trillene oder Palomar ist die noch brauchbar alle anderen Knoten erreichen max 60-70% Resttragkraft oder brechen beim Wurf genau im Knoten.


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@ zanderlui

erst waren es miniwobbler dann gummi und jigkopf jetzt paternoster.du müßtest dich schon mal entscheiden.
meine erste antwort war auf deine aussage bezüglich miniwobbler gedacht.
also hier nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen.
klar gibt es bessere(was heißt eigentlich besser) schnüre als die firerline.
fast jede schnur hat ihre stärken und schwächen, weiterhin spielt eine rolle wo und wie die schnüre verwendet werden und nicht zu vergessen die subjetiven vorlieben wahrnemungen usw. der verschiedensten angler.
also pauschal zu sagen die schnur xxxxx ist totale sch........ oder eben auch andersherum wird nicht funktionieren.

gruß antonio


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich nicht, was Knotenfestigkeit angeht ist die FL nicht unbedingt so toll, mit dem Trillene oder Palomar ist die noch brauchbar alle anderen Knoten erreichen max 60-70% Resttragkraft oder brechen beim Wurf genau im Knoten.



schnurabriß beim wurf mit miniwobblern????????????????

gruß antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



antonio schrieb:


> schnurabriß beim wurf mit miniwobblern????????????????
> 
> gruß antonio



Meine Aussage war allgemein und nicht auf Miniwobbler bezogen. Selbst mit den minis und einem Sbiro ist Schnurbruch gar nicht so abwägig, wen man den Wobbler auf Weite kriegen will.


----------



## bike44rot (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ich habe mit Flop gestimmt!

Fireline smoke (ich denke 0,20) 2006 im Abstand von zwei Monaten auf zwei Rollen zum Schleppen, vom gleichen Händler, aufgespult - identische Einsatzbedingungen. Eine davon könnte ich heute noch verwenden, die zweite war nach wenigen Wochen nicht mehr fischbar.

XDS (ich denke 0,30) in Norwegen mit der Multi 2007 eingesetzt. Schnurbrüche an den interessantesten Stellen. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@ antonio

ich glaube du wills es nicht verstehen.wenn du fragst warum ich tragkraft brauche zum barschangeln sage ich dir wenn ich mit paternoster angel und so weiter...bei miniwobblern stört es mich das ich nur 100prozent tragkraft habe mit knotenlosverbinder und wenn ich mit gufi angel oder was auch immer und dabei über muscheln ziehe und dann einen hänger bekomme ist die schnur durch.wenn du sie so toll findes dann kauft dir soviel fireline wie du wills:vik: aber akzeptiere mal das es auch leute gibt so wie mich den diese schnur halt eben nich gefällt oder für die angelei bei der ich sie genutzt habe einfach absoluter scheiß :r ist!!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Kurz und schmerzlos:
Ich finde, die fireline is ne top schnur!! Und das mit abrissen etc. kann ich überhaupt nciht bestätigen! ziehe da jeden baum mit raus! Kann allerdings nur ein statement zum freiswasserangeln abgeben!!!

Aber jedem das seine ;-)

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

na ja ich hab für Top gestimmt.... hab die Schnur ja auch nur auf einer Spinnangel... das einzige was dumm war, ich h atte mir ne neue rute rolle und schnur gekauft.. insgesamt viel 100 euro lassen (also auf der mese am letzten tag.. war billig wie sau xDDD) und beim ersten mal auswerfen mit der fireline gleich abgeflogen mein schöner gummi gen horizont... ansonsten hatte ich noch keine probleme.. und das jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre... das einzige was mich stört ist, das die Schnur iwie so fusselt... und das die in die ringe ritzt.. da muss ich mal nachschaun...^^


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ich hatte mit Fireline noch nie irgendwelche Probleme, egal welche Angelmethode.

Für mich TOP


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> na ja ich hab für Top gestimmt.... hab die Schnur ja auch nur auf einer Spinnangel... das einzige was dumm war, ich h atte mir ne neue rute rolle und schnur gekauft.. insgesamt viel 100 euro lassen (also auf der mese am letzten tag.. war billig wie sau xDDD) und beim ersten mal auswerfen mit der fireline gleich abgeflogen mein schöner gummi gen horizont... ansonsten hatte ich noch keine probleme.. und das jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre... das einzige was mich stört ist, das die Schnur iwie so fusselt... und das die in die ringe ritzt.. da muss ich mal nachschaun...^^



... und da stimmst Du mit Top.....|kopfkrat


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Na ja, wie heißt es so schön? - Jedem das seine.

Ich fische sie seit Jahren im Freiwasser, absolut ohne Probleme. Was die Farbstabilität angeht, na gut, da gibt es Schnüre, die halten länger die Farbe. Im Einsatz habe ich die 12er und die 17er.
Lediglich auf den Multis fische ich keine Fireline.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@Martin

musst es aus seiner Sicht sehen, ich denke der Nick ist Programm. Dein Schnurfavorit ist sowieso ungeschlagen, ist auch meine Meinung aber ist schon happig im Preis und so gut wie gar nicht in D erhältlich.

Wen mir einer erzählt das er 3-5x die Woche etwa 3 Std am Wasser die Spinnangel schwingt und das am Rhein und dabei nie Probleme mit der FL hatte dann hat er entweder keine Ahnung oder er hat nach keine andere geflochtene Schnur gefischt.


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> ich glaube du wills es nicht verstehen.wenn du fragst warum ich tragkraft brauche zum barschangeln sage ich dir wenn ich mit paternoster angel und so weiter...bei miniwobblern stört es mich das ich nur 100prozent tragkraft habe mit knotenlosverbinder und wenn ich mit gufi angel oder was auch immer und dabei über muscheln ziehe und dann einen hänger bekomme ist die schnur durch.wenn du sie so toll findes dann kauft dir soviel fireline wie du wills:vik: aber akzeptiere mal das es auch leute gibt so wie mich den diese schnur halt eben nich gefällt oder für die angelei bei der ich sie genutzt habe einfach absoluter scheiß :r ist!!!



ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht.du hast erst nur von miniwobbler geredet.darauf meine antwort.
und nochmal tragkraftverlußt entsteht bei jeder schnur durch knoten.
und über muscheln oder steinkanten scheuern tut keiner schnur gut.wenn ich an solchen stellen angle schalte ich eben ein stück mono davor die ist abriebsfester als jede geflochtene.
außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt daß ich das tollfinde.
du solltest dir die post's mal genauer durchlesen(post 14).

gruß antonio


----------



## Da Vinci (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen mir einer erzählt das er 3-5x die Woche etwa 3 Std am Wasser die Spinnangel schwingt und das am Rhein und dabei nie Probleme mit der FL hatte dann hat er entweder keine Ahnung oder er hat nach keine andere geflochtene Schnur gefischt.



So sehe ich das auch!

Zu Post 20:
Nach 1,5 Jahren keine Probleme???|kopfkrat Wie oft warst du damit am Wasser? 5mal? Wer FL regelmäßig fischt muss sie ja wohl mindestens nach nem halben Jahr runter haun!


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Flop gestimmt!
> 
> Fireline smoke (ich denke 0,20) 2006 im Abstand von zwei Monaten auf zwei Rollen zum Schleppen, vom gleichen Händler, aufgespult - identische Einsatzbedingungen. Eine davon könnte ich heute noch verwenden, die zweite war nach wenigen Wochen nicht mehr fischbar.
> 
> ...



das problem mit den unterschiedlichen qualitäten ist schon öfter vorgekommen vor allem dei den 6,-€ angeboten bei 1 2 3 .
woran das liegt vermag keiner so richtig zu sagen eventuell b-ware, fehler bei der lagerung oder transport usw.

gruß antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen mir einer erzählt das er 3-5x die Woche etwa 3 Std am Wasser die Spinnangel schwingt und das am Rhein und dabei nie Probleme mit der FL hatte dann hat er entweder keine Ahnung oder er hat nach keine andere geflochtene Schnur gefischt.



Ist das nicht ein klein wenig weit aus dem Fenster gelent?
Jemandem, auf den Deine Anbgegeben Beschreibung paßt einfach mit "Keine Ahnung" abstempeln?

Bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich noch regelmäßig an Rhein und Main gefischt, mit der Fireline... 

Frag mal die ganzen Hamburger, die in der Elbe auf Zander fischen, da nutzen auch einige Fireline und sind zufrieden und glaub mal nicht, daß es da keine Buhnen und Steinpackungen gibt, von diversen Muschelbänken ganz zu schweigen...

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will damit nicht sagen, daß es nix "besseres" gibt als Fireline aber das ist auch immer ne Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Zu Post 20:
> Nach 1,5 Jahren keine Probleme???|kopfkrat Wie oft warst du damit am Wasser? 5mal? Wer FL regelmäßig fischt muss sie ja wohl mindestens nach nem halben Jahr runter haun!



wieder so ne unsinnige verallgemeinerung.

gruß antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Übrigens:

ABRIEBFEST und GEFLOCHTEN sind zwei Gegensätze die sich kaum vereinbaren lassen, da kann der Hersteller lügen wie er will, wie er das bei Geflechtschnüren ja sowieso im Allgemeinen tut, ob es nun Durchmesser oder Tragkraft ist oder auch die Abriebfestigkeit


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@Steffen60431

Dan frag die Jungs wie viele von denen mit Fluor Carbon oder Monoschnur davor fischen, das kam nicht von alleine. Ich habe hier was dazu gesagt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1933435&postcount=2


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Öh... natürlich Mono oder FC davor... manchmal sogar Stahl... 
Mußt Du aber bei ALLEN Geflechtschnüren machen, denn wie gesagt, wirklich abriebfest ist keine...


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Steffen60431
> 
> Dan frag die Jungs wie viele von denen mit Fluor Carbon oder Monoschnur davor fischen, das kam nicht von alleine. Ich habe hier was dazu gesagt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1933435&postcount=2



das würde ich bei jeder geflochtenen machen bei den bedingungen.muscheln steinkanten etc. sind gift für jede geflochtene.

gruß antonio


----------



## Hucho hucho (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Moin,

für mich sind Fireline und auch die crystal(eigentlich ist die ja schneeweiß und nicht klar!!!) absolute flopps. Viel Werbung für minderwertige Schnüre. Fische in freiem Baggersee, da gehts noch, aber in der Donau kann man nach allen paar Würfen die ersten Meter abschneiden. Dabei gibts da allenfalls ein paar Krautfahnen. Fazit: 6
Zum Huchenfischen benutze ich die 28er Whiplash Crystal. Diese Schnur scheint viet abriebfester zu sein, aber die Durchmesserangabe ist eine Frechheit. 0,50mm kommt wohl eher hin. Auch hier von "klar" natürlich keine Spur, daher paar Meter Mono vorgeschaltet. Jede dezent gefärbte Geflochtene ist unter wasser weniger sichtig als eine Crystal!

Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Köder – Stahl/Vergleichbares - FC/Mono – Geflecht

(Vergleichbares = Authanic Wire oder eben das Pendant von Profiblinker)

So sieht meine Montage aus. Ohne Mono davor waren die Verluste mit Thermofusionsschnüren wesentlich höher als mit anderen Geflechtschnüren. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert bis ich es umstellte. Habe aber vorher je 1 Woche pro Schnur gefischt und kan für mich daher den Vergleich ziehen.

EDIT:

Im Test waren 5 Schnüre, davon 2 Thermofusionsschnüre


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@Denni:
Es hat auch jeder seine eigene Art zu fischen...

Die Umfrage an sich ist schon fast unsinnig (Sorry an den Threadersteller, an Deinen Motiven für diese Umfrage zweifele ich nicht #h)

Mit der hochglobten Powerline von Gigafish z.B. habe ich schwerste Probleme, mit der Fireline überhaupt keine...

Da spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, da schlackerst Du mit den Ohren.

Ich nehme die Fireline zum Dorschblinkern über Mischgrund... Keine Probleme obwohl der Köder da nicht selten tief und langsam zwischen Steinen und Muschelbänken geführt wird.
Wobei ich bei wirklich harten Bedingungen wie 5bft auflandig und Mischrund lieber auf Mono zurückgreife und KEINER Geflochtenen diese Tortur zumuten möchte, daß muß ich dazu sagen.
Bei solchen Bedingungen sind aber auch keien weiten Würfe mehr nötig, so daß Du selbst 30iger Mono verwenden kannst.

Eine schwarz/weiß Aussage a la gut/sch..e ist einfach nicht möglich...

@Denni:
Ich stelle Dir auch nicht in Abrede, daß Du Ahnung hast und zu fischen verstehst #h


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

...moin..
benutze die fireline auch schon seit mehreren jahren
(spinn/grundangeln und teilweise brandung)
hatte nie probleme damit, auch nicht bei knoten
etc. 
fische jedoch auch immer mit vorgeschaltener mono
bzw fluo.. 
weiss auch nicht ,was daran ungewöhnlich sein soll ,
wenn man mit geflecht fischt.??

...muss aber auch dazu sagen, 
sie neigt gelegentlich zum spliessen
und eine vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt mir,
da noch nicht ausprobiert..

also:top

greetz
hans


----------



## Da Vinci (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder so ne unsinnige verallgemeinerung.



Wie sollte ich es denn auch anders rüberbringen!? 1,5 Jahre hält ne FL nur wenn man nicht allzu oft ans Wasser geht!


----------



## Klo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Hi, 
ich hab zwar selber keine Erfahrung mit der Fireline, aber bei der Schnur gibt es mindestens genausoviel negative wie positive Meinungen. Bei anderen Schnüren wie zum Beispiel der Power Pro oder Tufline XP oder ...  hab ich bisjetz noch keine Kritik gelesen, aber sehr viele Empfehlungen. Von daher frag ich mich warum man die Fireline kaufen sollte, besonders weil sie preislich auch nicht viel billiger (wenn überhaupt) ist.

Gruß Jojo


----------



## Holger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Klo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Von daher frag ich mich warum man die Fireline kaufen sollte, besonders weil sie preislich auch nicht viel billiger (wenn überhaupt) ist.
> 
> Gruß Jojo


 

Das werden dir nur die Jungs von Berkley beantworten können....:q

Normaler Angler wie du und ich, vor allem unvoreingenommen, finden darauf keine Antwort.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Sorry, aber wer die olle Fireline wirklich so super findet hat entweder noch kein vernünftiges Geflecht gehabt und keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit oder einfach mal keine Ahnung.  |motz:

*duckundweg*


----------



## Alikes (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Moin Jungs,
schließe mich zu 100% der Meinung von Hans an!

Habe mir jetzt aber die Stroft GTP geholt aber leider noch nicht getestet, so das ich noch keinen Vergleich habe!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer die olle Fireline wirklich so super findet hat entweder noch kein vernünftiges Geflecht gehabt und keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit oder einfach mal keine Ahnung.  |motz:
> 
> *duckundweg*




hart aber wahr... :m

Finde die Schnur auch nicht gut, wenn man keinen Bodenkontakt hat mag das Problem nicht auftreten, aber sonst? Na ja, je nachdem was man halt als Alternativen kennt... Denke mal wer z.B. die StrenSuperBraid oder Dynacable auf der Rolle hatte will keine FL mehr... Ohne Vergleich kann man natürlich zufrieden sein wenn man nicht weiss wie es sonst sein könnte!


----------



## Hechtchris (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Klo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab zwar selber keine Erfahrung mit der Fireline, aber bei der Schnur gibt es mindestens genausoviel negative wie positive Meinungen. Bei anderen Schnüren wie zum Beispiel der Power Pro oder Tufline XP oder ...  hab ich bisjetz noch keine Kritik gelesen, aber sehr viele Empfehlungen. Von daher frag ich mich warum man die Fireline kaufen sollte, besonders weil sie preislich auch nicht viel billiger (wenn überhaupt) ist.
> 
> Gruß Jojo




Die Fireline ist halt ne Modeschnur die kauft jeder nur weil sie so bekannt ist und die die sie so sehr Lieben haben in warheit nur noch nichts anderes probiert ! #h

Jede geflochtene die ich bisher getestet habe ist besser als die Fireline !

Hab damals die Schnur von 2 Rollen runtergehauen !

Fische jetzt die Tuffline Xp die ist sogar Billiger ...... mit der Machst auch tatsächlich den Jigkopf grade bei einem Hänger #h


----------



## Henryhst (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich es denn auch anders rüberbringen!? 1,5 Jahre hält ne FL nur wenn man nicht allzu oft ans Wasser geht!


 
Also ich hab die fireline auf einigen rollen schon fast seit 4 jahren drauf, und nach ca.2jahren spule ih sie einfach einmal um und schon hat man ein nicht benutztes ende im gebrauch, und erst dann wechsel ich. Aber ich werfe sie den nicht weg sondern spule sie einfach auf meine grund oder posenruten.

Bin oft am wasser bodden oder vereinsteich mit viel schilf und steinen.
habe auch schon andere schnüre versucht!!
Whiplash finde ich ******* giebt nur tüter.
Spiderwire die ist gut habe ich uch schon fast 3jahre aufer rolle.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Die Fireline ist halt ne Modeschnur die kauft jeder nur weil sie so bekannt ist und die die sie so sehr Lieben haben in warheit nur noch nichts anderes probiert ! #h



Schwer interessant zu wissen, daß Du weißt, was ich schon alles für Schnüre gehabt habe


----------



## Pinn (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Es gibt bessere Schnüre als die Fl, egal ob ältere oder die crystal. Aber fairerweise muss man festhalten, bei sachgerechtem Einsatz sind sie ganz gut zu verwerwenden. Z.Bsp. beim Spinnen mit vorgeschaltetem Monofil und eventuell Stahlvorfach, oder beim Feedern mit 10m monofiler Schlagschnur.

Ich fische gerne mit dünnsten Hauptschnüren, und habe damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sofern man Abrieb an der Hauptschnur zuverlässig ausschließen kann.

Die Abriebfestigkeit der Fireline an Hindernissen tendiert wie bei allen dünnen Geflochtenen gegen Null, was man einfach wissen muss! Die Knotenfestigkeit beim Albright-Knoten (Verbindung zu monofiler Schlag-Schnur) oder mittels no-knot-Verbinder zur Stahlseide (beim Spinnen) ist aber gut.

Ich habe 0,12er Firelines seit fünf Jahren im Einsatz und werde die auch weiter verwenden. Etwas ausgefranst sind die Schnüre schon, aber ich sehe noch keinen Grund, sie von den Rollen zu schmeissen.

Die Crystal ist für mich nur eine farblose Fireline ohne besondere Eigenschaften, was ich in Knoten- und Reisstest überprüft habe!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer die olle Fireline wirklich so super findet hat entweder noch kein vernünftiges Geflecht gehabt und keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit oder einfach mal keine Ahnung.  |motz:
> 
> *duckundweg*



Schön, dass sich alle User hier immer so selbstreflektiert äußern... Also mir wäre das peinlich... #d

back to topic |supergri
Ich benutze die FL jetzt viele Jahr...
Manchmal war ich nicht so glücklich, aber viele andere male hab ich kaum Grund zum Mekern gefunden. Ja, sie ist nicht so abriebfest, relativ steif, fasert etwas aus und verliert an Farbe, aber bei mir hält sie und bei mäßiger Beanspruchung halten sich die Kritikpunkte auch in Grenzen. Man sollte sich aber auch immer mal ne frische Schnur aufziehen  

Andererseits habe ich auch ne Spiderwire und finde die durchweg besser! #6

Trotzdem kann man mit der FL auch gut Fischen und ich weiß echt nicht was sone polarisierten Aussagen immer sollen...

Ich stimme trotzdem weder für top noch für flop.
Imho liegt sie irgendwo dazwischen...

flo #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ach Bubbel: Wenn du unbeeinflusste Meinungen haben möchtest, dann gelingt dir das eher wenn du dich mit deiner eigenen Meinung erstmal zurückhälst.


----------



## hans albers (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



> Sorry, aber wer die olle Fireline wirklich so super findet hat entweder noch kein vernünftiges Geflecht gehabt und keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit oder einfach mal keine Ahnung. |motz:




..amen

greetz
hans


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Manchmal war ich nicht so glücklich, aber viele andere male hab ich kaum Grund zum Mekern gefunden. Ja, sie ist nicht so abriebfest, relativ steif, fasert etwas aus und verliert an Farbe, aber bei mir hält sie und bei mäßiger Beanspruchung halten sich die Kritikpunkte auch in Grenzen.


 
Das stimmt alles. Eines finde ich aber noch wichtig zu erwähnen: Die Knotenfestigkeit der FL ist ebenfalls unterdurchschnittlich. Das ist vor allem mir ganz wichtig, da ich keine Wirbel, No-Knot etc. dazwischen schalte. Habe Anfangs mit FL so sehr viele Montagen verloren bei kleinsten Hängern. Mit dann anderem Geflecht ein Quantensprung im positiven Sinne. Die Knoten halten bombig!

Interessant finde ich, daß z.Zt. die Abstimmung 50/50 steht. Das ist eigentlich ein ganz schlechtes Zeichen für die Schnur. Ich würde sonst nämlich ein Ergebnis eher 90/10 oder 80/20 erwarten...Denn jeder tendiert ja erstmal dazu, das Zeug was er verwendet auch gut zu finden und entsprechend zu bewerten. Eigentlich dürfte hier nur jemand an der Umfrage teilnehmen, der mindestens zwei drei unterschiedliche Schnüre schon gefischt hat...Meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ich bin, was das Spinnfischen angeht, mit der guten, alten Fireline sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte noch nie Ärger damit, sie fischt sich gut und ist vom Preis her erschwinglich. Nach einem Jahr ist sie bei mir allerdings auch hinüber, ich gehe aber auch viel los. Ich drehe sie dann um und fische eine weitere Saison damit. Zum Grundangeln ist sie kaum zu gebrauchen, da die Abriebfestigkeit nicht wirklich der Hit ist. Und man muss sie mit NoKnot - Verbindern fischen. Wenn man dies alles beachtet, hat man eine gute, vernünftige Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen. Die Chrystal habe ich noch nicht getestet. Und mein Favourit ist die Fireline XDS, die fischt sich immer noch am besten...#6


----------



## Benny1982 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Das wird ein unentschieden werden. Manche mögen die Schnur andere nicht. Manche brauchen Abriebsfeste Schnur (ist sie eher nicht) andere nicht. Naja bin mal gespannt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich alle User hier immer so selbstreflektiert äußern... Also mir wäre das peinlich... #d



Was willste denn "selbstreflektiertes" von mir hören? Ist eben ne Mist-Schnur, deine Fireline. Ohne Zweifel. Nenn mir 3 positive Eigenschaften der Schnur, die sie  anderen Geflechten gegenüber abhebt. Ach, nenn mir nur eine einzige.

Sie ist nicht  rund geflochten, sie ist nicht weich, sie ist komplett unregelmäßig dick und läuft nicht schön sauber durch die Ringe, sie hat auch keine bessere Tragkraft als andere Schnüre. Aber was reg ich mich auf, soll jeder das benutzen was er will.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Modmode ON

Was wäre ein Fireline Pro/Contra Thread ohne verbale 
Entgleisungen und diversen Fehlgriffen im Tonregal. #d

Wäre ja mal was neues wenn das nicht passieren würde
und als Ergebnis nicht ein grobes Unentschieden raus
kommen würde.

Modmode OFF



Ich habe im Zuge der Jahreszeit für Top gestimmt
da die FL nicht so schnell die Ringe gefrieren lässt.

In der bestimmt wieder autretenden Sommerumfrage
werd ich dann wieder mit aus beschriebenen Gründen
mit "es gibt bessere" abstimmen  



Einen sonnigen Mittwoch!

Kai


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



serge7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfte hier nur jemand an der Umfrage teilnehmen, der mindestens zwei drei unterschiedliche Schnüre schon gefischt hat...Meine bescheidene Meinung.


 

so siehts aus....
ist aber wie überall, psotings über Sachen die der ein oder andre noch nicht mal in der Hand hatte geschweige denn gefischt hat. Wie will jemand das beurteilen der nur ne Fireline gefischt hat???

Übrigens......
ich nehm sie nicht, höchstens die Crystal,
verwendungszweck...
Ostereier an den Österlichen Strauss binden oder an Weihnachten die Kugeln an den Tannenbaum knoten....


----------



## hans albers (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

.. wieso..
????
ich habe,wie schon geschrieben 
keine schlechte erfahrungen mit der fL
gemacht

(auch nicht beim knoten,benutze immer uni to uni)

dass es auch andere,bessere schnüre gibt ,
steht ausser frage.
aber mir kommt es hier so vor,dass einige die anderen 
über ihre meinung belehren wollen..
lass mir doch die fireline, 
wenn ich damit gute erfahrungen gemacht habe.
vielleicht probiere ich demnächst mal ne andere , 
und ändere meine meinung


ps. frage des threadsstellers war:
wie findet ihr die fire line?
und nicht:
welche anderen schnüre kann mann noch fischen bzw..
welche hundert andere, bessere marken gibts noch


greetz
hans


----------



## ederseebasshunter (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Hi

Ich bin mit der FL sehr zufrieden!!

Eigentlich ists mir auch egal wie andere sie finden,Hauptsache ich bin von ihr überzeugt:vik:




gruß


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> verwendungszweck...
> Ostereier an den Österlichen Strauss binden oder an Weihnachten die Kugeln an den Tannenbaum knoten....




#6|sagnix

Mann, ich bin gerade fast vom Stuh gefallen, herzlichen Dank für die Erheiterung!

P.S: Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, wo hier meine "verbale Entgleisung" liegen soll. Also ich beziehe dieses Statement jetzt mal nicht auf mich, denn da muß man schon einiges in meine Postings hineininterpretieren. Allerdings ist meine Frage nach den positiven Eigenschaften der FL immer noch unbeantwortet.


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Moin ihr Experten.

Die Fireline hatte Ihre Zeit- ganz klar ...das Marketing ist super und auch die Preise zum Glück gesunken...dem Wert der Schnur angemessen, müssten Diese sich eigentlich nochmals mind. halbieren.

Die Fireline ist zum Twistern ungeeignet, wenn man Freude an seinem Gerät haben möchte, die länger als wenige Angeltage anhält.

Dies ist nämlich die "Überlebenszeit" der "Versiegelung" der Schnur, welche allein durch Ringabrieb heruntertickt.

Absolut Ungenügend ist die "Abriebsfestigkeit", wenn zudem auch nur gelegentlich Stein oder anderer Kontakt mit Hindernissen/Hängern entsteht.
..und das gibt es beim Spinnfischen nunmal reichlich.
Diesbezügl. auch mein Kosename für die Schnur: WOLLFADEN.

Eine Not-Wahl für´s Spinnfischen, wenn ich 1) mit kleineren Ködern fische, die nicht so viel Zug in die Ringe bringen (Abrieb gemäßigt) ...wenn ich 2) im Oberflächenfil spinne (kein Kontakt zu Hindernissen) und 3) recht wenig Kohle in der Tasche habe...und mal eben eine rel. billige Flechtschnur "verangeln" will.

Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will: zum Spinnfischen gibt es für mich fast keine schlechtere Wahl.

Übrigens: erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich eine dicke Forelle am Spinner, die die immerhin 0,12 er Fireline schon beim Biss am Knoten gesprengt hat...soviel zur Knotenfestigkeit....


Die FL. ist ein "Dinosaurier", der sich als Rennpferd verkauft...also: AUSSORTIEREN oder mal als wenig beanspruchte Spass-Schnur verschleißen...am Besten aber : GELD SPAREN.

Testet mal die Ron Thompson Dynacable dagegen...dann fliegt die FL. aber SOFORT in die Tonne !


Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Immerhin hat sich gegenüber dem Anfang die Abstimmung ganz schön gedreht zu jetzt ca. 50/50 mit Vorteil pro Fireline.
Ich mag die Fireline auch nicht für meine Einsatzzwecke.
Würde aber auch nie behaupten, dass andere damit nicht glücklich werden können.
Und wenn mehr als 50% damit zufrieden sind, heisst das auch, dass sich alle anderen genannten (Top?)Schnüre auf die anderen ca. knapp 50% verteilen.
Sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



bassking schrieb:


> Testet mal die Ron Thompson Dynacable dagegen...dann fliegt die FL. aber SOFORT in die Tonne !



So ist es.


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ganz klar:FLOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sich gegenüber dem Anfang die Abstimmung ganz schön gedreht zu jetzt ca. 50/50 mit Vorteil pro Fireline.
> Ich mag die Fireline auch nicht für meine Einsatzzwecke.
> Würde aber auch nie behaupten, dass andere damit nicht glücklich werden können.
> Und wenn mehr als 50% damit zufrieden sind, heisst das auch, dass sich alle anderen genannten (Top?)Schnüre auf die anderen ca. knapp 50% verteilen.
> Sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken.....



Ganz genau so isses.

Da ich nicht mimosenhaft veranlagt bin, kann ich gut damit umgehen was hier so alles gepostet wird 

Ich finde bloß, daß es schlechter Stil ist, demjenigen einfach die Ahnung abzusprechen der mit FL zufrieden ist oder einfach zu behaupten, man hätte noch nie was anderes gefischt... zeugt nicht gerade von Intellekt... 

Was wirklich nervt, sind diese missionarischen Posts.


Man kann es auch ausdrücken wie Reiner, dann kann (zumindest der selbstironische Mensch) man auch darüber lachen #h


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ich habe mit TOP gestimmt (Einsatzgebiet Ostsee, Boot und Spinrute)


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> > Zitat von bassking  Beitrag anzeigen
> > Testet mal die Ron Thompson Dynacable dagegen...dann fliegt die FL. aber SOFORT in die Tonne !
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst es mir vermutlich nicht glauben, aber die habe ich sogar auf einer Rolle drauf 
Geile Schnur, stimme ich allen zu. 

Nur fische sie mal bei minus 5 Grad in der Ostsee auf Dorsch und MeFo... was meinst Du wie schnell Du wieder eine FL oder SpiderWire oder Monotec Futura oder sonst was für ne Thermofusionsschnur drauf hast... oder eben gleich Monofil...

Wie schon mal geschrieben, ist nicht alles nur schwarz/weiß... Da gibts ne Menge Graustufen zwischen... wie auf meinem Kopf


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer die olle Fireline wirklich so super findet hat entweder noch kein vernünftiges Geflecht gehabt und keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit oder einfach mal keine Ahnung.


 
Oder derjenige ist ein Billigrollenfischer. Den PP-Schrott oder die Tufftifftafflinestricke schmeißt doch jeder in die Tonne.:q



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was willste denn "selbstreflektiertes" von mir hören? Ist eben ne Mist-Schnur, deine Fireline. Ohne Zweifel. Nenn mir 3 positive Eigenschaften der Schnur, die sie anderen Geflechten gegenüber abhebt. Ach, nenn mir nur eine einzige.


 
Die FLC ist eine Bombenwurfschnur, sie ist weiß, was vor Allem bei sehr klarem Wasser ein Vorteil ist, sie ist nicht weniger salzwasserempfindlich als andere Schnüre, aber dabei günstiger.

Ich frage mich, warum die meisten Mefofischer an der Küste diese Schnur fischen. Wahrscheinlich haben die alle keine Ahnung.



bassking schrieb:


> Übrigens: erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich eine dicke Forelle am Spinner, die die immerhin 0,12 er Fireline schon beim Biss am Knoten gesprengt hat...soviel zur Knotenfestigkeit....


 
Wenn ich so schlau bin und um die Schwäche der Schnur weiß, dann frage ich mich wieso ich dann so einen SchXXßknoten binde. Ehrlich gesagt erscheint mir das reichlich dämlich. Nun denn auch Knoten wollen gelernt sein.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Ruhig bleiben Jungs, sonst muss ich wieder "moderieren".....


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Is' ja richtig Thomas aber Uli hat absolut recht #h


----------



## Henryhst (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

3 gute eigenschaften hat Sundvogel ja schon erähnt, aber du hast vergessen zu sagen das das jede andere schnur bei einer lufttemperatur unter 0grad auf der Rolle zu einem einziegen klumpen gefriert, was ich bei der FL noch nie hatte selbst bei -10grad.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Henryhst schrieb:


> 3 gute eigenschaften hat Sundvogel ja schon erähnt, aber du hast vergessen zu sagen das das jede andere schnur bei einer lufttemperatur unter 0grad auf der Rolle zu einem einziegen klumpen gefriert, was ich bei der FL noch nie hatte selbst bei -10grad.
> 
> Lg Henryhst



Genau.
Wobei das mit jeder Thermofusionsschnur geht, also auch Spiderwire und Hemmingway Monotec Futura, um Beispiele zu nennen. Das soll ehrlicherweise nicht unerwähnt bleiben!


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sich gegenüber dem Anfang die Abstimmung ganz schön gedreht zu jetzt ca. 50/50 mit Vorteil pro Fireline.
> Ich mag die Fireline auch nicht für meine Einsatzzwecke.
> Würde aber auch nie behaupten, dass andere damit nicht glücklich werden können.
> Und wenn mehr als 50% damit zufrieden sind, heisst das auch, dass sich alle anderen genannten (Top?)Schnüre auf die anderen ca. knapp 50% verteilen.
> Sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken.....


 
Das ist Deine(!) Interpretation des derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnisses.

Ich interpretiere das anders: Zu erwarten wäre eine 80/20 oder 90/10 Entscheidung gewesen wenn die FL eine gute Schnur wäre. So ist es ganz einfach so, daß eben viele einfach für das Gerät abstimmen was sie z.Zt. "drauf haben". Ich behaupte, daß viele die pro-FL abgestimmt haben sich (wahrscheinlich) nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, weitere Geflechtschnüre zu testen. Nur weil 50 % sagen, daß sie die FL gut finden heisst das nicht, daß sich die anderen 50 % auf andere Geflechte verteilen sondern nur daß es 
1. evtl. die, die gesagt haben FL ist top, auch andere Schnüre kennen die sie vielleicht noch besser finden oder 
2. sie schlicht und ergreifend keine anderen geflechte kennen..

Allerdings: Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. Wer die FL drauf hat und damit zufrieden ist, den sollte man auch damit weiterfischen lassen.


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die FLC ist eine Bombenwurfschnur, sie ist weiß, was vor Allem bei sehr klarem Wasser ein Vorteil ist, sie ist nicht weniger salzwasserempfindlich als andere Schnüre, aber dabei günstiger.
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum die meisten Mefofischer an der Küste diese Schnur fischen. Wahrscheinlich haben die alle keine Ahnung.


 
Das ist dann doch mal eine positive Aussage: Fürs Mefo-Angeln, vor allem auch bei kälteren Temperaturen, scheint die FL gut zu sein. Da ich kein Mefo-Angler bin kauf ich Dir das so ab...Klingt plausibel für mich.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schlau bin und um die Schwäche der Schnur weiß, dann frage ich mich wieso ich dann so einen SchXXßknoten binde. Ehrlich gesagt erscheint mir das reichlich dämlich. Nun denn auch Knoten wollen gelernt sein.


 
Diese Aussage finde ich, Du nimmst es mir nicht übel, absoluten Unfug. Warum ist es ein Argument pro für eine Schnur wenn Sie bestimmte Knoten nicht aus- bzw. standhält, vergleichbare andere Schnüre aber schon? Warum soll ich eine schlechtere Schnur nehmen und als Argument pro dann auf bestimmte Knotenarten von vornherein verzichten? Das kann doch wohl nicht Dein ernst sein mein lieber Uli?! Kaufst Du Dir auch ein Auto wo Du weißt, daß es keinen Rückwärtsgang hat und sagst Dir dann: Ist doch egal, dann fahr ich halt nicht rückwärts...??? Also da hatte ich Dich eigentlich für intelligenter gehalten...
Nein: Dann nehme ich die Schnur, die das alles kann und wo die Knoten nicht reissen. 

Vielleicht verzichtest Du dann demnächst auch noch auf Begriffe wie z.B. "dämlich" etc., dann bleibt es hier auch angenehm. Danke Dir!


----------



## bike44rot (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Henryhst schrieb:


> 3 gute eigenschaften hat Sundvogel ja schon erähnt, aber du hast vergessen zu sagen das das jede andere schnur bei einer lufttemperatur unter 0grad auf der Rolle zu einem einziegen klumpen gefriert, was ich bei der FL noch nie hatte selbst bei -10grad.
> 
> Lg Henryhst



Sorry, aber bei -10 Grad ist auch die FL ein einziger Klumpen und wenn sie dann aufgetaut ist, sieht sie aus wie ein alter Kälberstrick. 

Zumindest bei uns in den Bergen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Zander 602 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

moin,
also als dauer elbzander zupfer kam ich schnell zum schluß das steinpackung und fireline echt ******* harmonieren.wir ham lange monovorfächer vorgeschaltet,doch auch das haut nich doll hin,bei auflaufendem wasser hast du weniger kontrolle und musst immer risikoreicher an die kante ran.also runter damit,fürs freiwasser und andere bereiche mag sie reichen.


----------



## Gummischuh (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Habe, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, jetzt mittlerweile 8 verschiedene Fabrikate auf der Rolle gehabt.
Die Fireline war nichmal die Zweitschlechteste. War die einzige Schnur, die bei Hängern desöfteren irgendwo mittendrin gerissen ist. Hinzu kommt diese elendige Auffizzelei. Sieht schei.ße aus und verhindert das Erkennen von Beschädigungen.
Wollfaden ist in der Tat die passendste Umschreibung. Da kann ich Bassking nur beipflichten, wenn nicht sogar zustimmen

Für mich geht nix über 'ne Spiderwire. Korrektes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, abriebfest, dünn..... . Was will man mehr ?




> Und wenn mehr als 50% damit zufrieden sind, heisst das auch, dass sich alle anderen genannten (Top?)Schnüre auf die anderen ca. knapp 50% verteilen.
> Sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken.....


Jo, wahrscheinlich hat manch Fireliner die Abstimmungsmaschine mehrfach strapaziert


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, daß viele die pro-FL abgestimmt haben sich (wahrscheinlich) nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, weitere Geflechtschnüre zu testen.


 
Aha.

Ich kann das ja nur für mich sagen, aber ich habe reichlich andere Schnüre auf den Rollen gehabt. Unter anderem auch die schlabberigen Ankerseile von Tuffline und Powerpro (ist das nicht das gleiche?). Nix als Ärger mit dem Mist. Aber man kann mit ihnen Jighaken aufbiegen. Scheint ja hier auch ein Kriterium zu sein. :q
Für das Küstenspinnfischen ist die Schnur Top und zumindest in Hamburg bekommt man damit auch Hechte und Zander aus dem Wasser.

Die Frage läßt sich so pauschal garnicht beantworten. Es kommt darauf an wozu man die Schnur nutzt. Das TF-Schnüre eben Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber anderen Schnurtypen haben sollte man wenn man hier liest langsam begriffen haben.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



serge7 schrieb:


> Kaufst Du Dir auch ein Auto wo Du weißt, daß es keinen Rückwärtsgang hat und sagst Dir dann: Ist doch egal, dann fahr ich halt nicht rückwärts...??? Also da hatte ich Dich eigentlich für intelligenter gehalten...
> Nein: Dann nehme ich die Schnur, die das alles kann und wo die Knoten nicht reissen.
> 
> Vielleicht verzichtest Du dann demnächst auch noch auf Begriffe wie z.B. "dämlich" etc., dann bleibt es hier auch angenehm. Danke Dir!


 
Du beantwortest doch im Grunde die Frage selber.

Dämlich bin ich, wenn ich ein Auto habe von dem ich weiß das es nicht rückwärts fahren kann und es dann trotzdem versuche.

Ich finde es nicht besonders clever, eine TF-Schnur zu benutzen, von der ich weiß, dass sie Probleme bei Knoten hat und dann trotzdem zu knoten.

Sorry, das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.

Unangenehm im Ton war es schon vorher. Ich kann es dir zu liebe auch gern anders formulieren. Wer im Wissen schlechter Knotenfestigkeit einen ungeeigneten Knoten macht und dann einen Fisch durch diesen Knoten verliert, hat sein Vorgehen entweder garnicht oder wenn doch, dann nicht besonders gut durchdacht.

Hat jetzt die Seele ruh?

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Einer nach dem anderen stellt hier die Unterstellung in den Raum, 

"Die Leute die mit FL zufrieden sind haben einfach noch nix anderes gefischt"

Woher nehmt Ihr diese Weisheit?

Ich sag doch auch nicht, daß andere keine Ahnung haben, frage ich mich, warum es mir und anderen so entgegenschallt??
Wie gesagt, ich nehm's nicht persönlich, EINIGE selbsternannte "Spezialisten" in Sachen Schnur habe ich in meiner Boardiezeit schon kennengelernt, einige hatten es drauf, andere haben nur nachgeschwätzt...


Es gibt einfach KEINE Schnur, gerade bei Geflecht, die sich für alles eignet, jede hat Vor und Nachteile, aber diese Unterstellungen die hier teilweise gemacht werden, sind schlicht und ergreifend unter aller Kanone.

Wie kann ich jemandem, den ich nicht mal ansatzweise kenne die Kenntnis absprechen??

Sowas will mir einfach nicht in den Kopp

ich kann doch auch keinem von dem ich nicht weiß, ob er Kinder hat, die Fähigkeit absprechen der Fortpflanzung fähig zu sein


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Hat die Fireline denn einen bereich wo sie gut einsetzbar ist ? Außer "Im freiwasser" ? :q

Sorry aber ich hasse die schnur einfach und zwar durch sehr negative Erfahrungen !


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dämlich bin ich, wenn ich ein Auto habe von dem ich weiß das es nicht rückwärts fahren kann und es dann trotzdem versuche.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht besonders clever, eine TF-Schnur zu benutzen, von der ich weiß, dass sie Probleme bei Knoten hat und dann trotzdem zu knoten.
> 
> ...


 
Dadurch, daß Du jetzt eine falsche Argumentationskette nochmal umdrehst und versuchst mich ins Boot zu holen wird das Argument nicht besser!

Ich erkläre Dir nochmal (aufgesetzt auf das von Dir geschriebene) meinen Standpunkt:
Die Grundfrage war, ob die FL eine gute Schnur ist?! Du sagst, es ist nicht besonders clever, die FL zu benutzen wenn man bestimmte Knoten machen will und man weiß, daß die dann nicht halten. Damit bestätigst Du doch indirekt in diesem Teilbereich die schlechte Qualität der FL.
Ich sage: Dämlich ist nicht der, der versucht die FL zu Knoten sondern der, der sich die FL kauft obwohl sie mindere Qualität hat. Clever ist der, der sich ein anderes Geflecht mit besserer Qualität kauft weil er dann alles (u.a. Knoten binden) damit machen kann...

In anderen Anwendungsgebieten s.u. habe ich Dir ja schon Recht gegeben. Mit guten Argumenten kann man mich überzeugen, ich bin lernfähig und auch gewillt andere Meinungen anzunehmen wenn sie stichhaltig sind. Ich wünschte, jeder hier könnte das von sich behaupten.............


----------



## Gummischuh (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



> Aber man kann mit ihnen Jighaken aufbiegen. Scheint ja hier auch ein Kriterium zu sein. :q


Kein Kriterium ? Für mich schon. Warum soll ich 10 Köder abreißen, wenns auch 2 tun ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Fireline ja, aber nur die XDS.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Kein Kriterium ? Für mich schon. Warum soll ich 10 Köder abreißen, wenns auch 2 tun ?


 
Obwohl...mit nem aufgebogenen Jighaken kannste schlußendlich auch nichts anfangen...


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



serge7 schrieb:


> Obwohl...mit nem aufgebogenen Jighaken kannste schlußendlich auch nichts anfangen...



Gummifische kosten auch geld nicht nur der Jighaken ...


----------



## Gummischuh (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Zangeschleifsteinweiterangeln


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



serge7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verzichtest Du dann demnächst auch noch auf Begriffe wie z.B. "dämlich" etc., dann bleibt es hier auch angenehm. Danke Dir!


 
Das waren doch deine Worte, oder?




serge7 schrieb:


> Ich sage: Dämlich ist nicht der, der versucht die FL zu Knoten sondern der, der sich die FL kauft obwohl sie mindere Qualität hat. Clever ist der, der sich ein anderes Geflecht mit besserer Qualität kauft weil er dann alles (u.a. Knoten binden) damit machen kann...


Nochmal...

Die schlechte Knotenfestigkeit ist bedingt durch die glatte Oberfläche, die nun mal allen Thermofusionsschnüren zu eigen ist. TF-Schnüre sind eigentlich nicht geflochten. Da die FL ja nun nicht erst seit gestern auf dem Markt ist, darf man durchaus wissen, dass man, wenn man die Schnur denn nutzen will, tunlichst einen Schnurverbinder einsetzt. Natürlich hat nicht jeder diese Erfahrung, wahrscheinlich angelt Bassking noch nicht so lange, dann tut mir meine ziemlich bissige Äusserung leid.

Steffen hat es ja nun auch hinlänglich erläutert. Jede Schnur hat Schwächen. Die von vielen als Schwäche empfundene Steifigkeit sieht z.B. der Küstenspinnfischer, der ständig 60, 80 oder sogar 100m wirft als ziemlichen Vorteil, weil diese Steifigkeit bei Seitenwind den Schnurbogen beherrschbarer macht und er dadurch nicht 35 6€ Spökets am Ostseeboden verankert.

Bei mir haben die Windknötchen der weichen Schnüre regelmäßig zu Abrissen geführt, wenn die darüber liegende Schnur das Knötchen weggesemmelt hat. Ich habe jetzt seit einem Jahr auf meinen Küstenrollen FLC und habe seitdem keinen einzigen Tüddel gehabt. Die Schnur wirft sich wie gesagt, wie Gift und es gibt sie in reichlich dünnen Durchmessern. Nach der Frühjahrssaison werde ich die Schnur wohl tauschen müssen, dann hat sie 1,5 Jahre hinter sich und länger hat das noch nie eine Schnur ausgehalten. 

Wat dem eenen sien Uhl, ist dem andern sien Nachtigall.

Uli


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Sundvogel- Du Zitrone- was wirst Du denn so sauer?

Erstmal zum Knoten: verwende für Fusion und Geflecht nur sorgfältig gemachte Knoten: Zweimal durch den Wirbel- dann 6-8 mal hoch die Hauptschnur- und ebenso wieder zurückgewickelt.

Einer der Besten Knoten für jedes Geflecht..und sogar auf einem Video eines Dortmunder Profianglers erklärt !

Soviel zu Deiner sch..ß- Knoten Unterstellung !

Lies bitte mein vorheriges Post noch einmal durch- dort habe ich doch geschrieben, dass im Freiwasser mit wenig Abrieb ein Fischen möglich ist !

Schaut man sich mal serges Antworten an, wird deutlich, dass er sehr Viel von der Thematik versteht...auch im Hinblick auf das "Fälschen" von Statistiken.

Jungs- es ist doch kein Verbrechen, die Schnur zu Fischen- ganz im Gegenteil....dann bleiben eben mehr Räuber im Wasser, die ich dann noch fangen kann (hähähä).

Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die FL. aufgrund ihrer "knochigen" Struktur im Vgl. mit rungeflochtenen Weichschnüren in Punkto Wurfweite schlechter abschneiden wird (Vermutung).

Zu den Meerforellen: schon mal nachgedacht, dass die irre Berkley- Werbemaschine incl. Beteuerungen zur "Meerforellentauglichkeit" der Schnur (incl.gierig machende Fangbilder) Viele,viele Angler veranlasste, der Schnur überhaupt eine Chance zu geben?

Meint Ihr , die normalen Geflechte scheuchen mehr und sind ungeeigneter ? Die Schnur ist und bleibt WEIß und GUT SICHTBAR..das Wort "Semitransparenz" ein WERBEGAG !

Außerdem: Spinnern/Blinkern ist noch lange KEINE Twisterangelei...da halten nur GUTE Schnüre langfristig durch !

Gebe Kollege Gummischuh zusätzlich Recht- Spiderwire (stealth) ist hochwertig und gut fischbar !

Bassking.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



bassking schrieb:


> Meint Ihr , die normalen Geflechte scheuchen mehr und sind ungeeigneter ? Die Schnur ist und bleibt WEIß und GUT SICHTBAR..das Wort "Semitransparenz" ein WERBEGAG !
> 
> Außerdem: Spinnern/Blinkern ist noch lange KEINE Twisterangelei...da halten nur GUTE Schnüre langfristig durch !


 
Hat hier irgendjemand behauptet, dass die FLC semitransparent sei? Nee, sie ist weiß und dass ist an hellen Tagen und bei sehr klarem Wasser auch gut so.

Schnüren die zum Gufieren gut sind weil sie aufgrund ihrer Taustärke eine höhere Abriebfestigkeit haben und man mit ihnen Jighaken aufbiegen kann, müssen noch lange keine guten Spinn- und Blinkerschnüre sein. Sie können das vielleicht auch, aber gut?

Uli


----------



## Slotti (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

hi jungs

der eine findet blonde frauen gut, der andere schwarzehaarige

ähnlich sehe ich es auch mit dem ganzen angelkram , akzeptiert doch einfach die meinung des anderen ohne ihn "bekehren" zu wollen, es muß doch möglich sein pro und contra zu diskutieren ohne sich gleich in die wolle zu kriegen. 

ein bischen mehr toleranz und aktzeptanz gegenüber der meinung des anderen wäre manchmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Henryhst (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nach der Frühjahrssaison werde ich die Schnur wohl tauschen müssen, dann hat sie 1,5 Jahre hinter sich und länger hat das noch nie eine Schnur ausgehalten.
> 
> Wat dem eenen sien Uhl, ist dem andern sien Nachtigall.
> 
> Uli


 
Spule die schnur doch einfach mal um, dann kannste locker nochmal so lange mit ihr fischen oder du schickst sie mir und ich hau sie mir auf meine grundruten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Das Umdrehen ist in den 1,5 Jahren schon immer mit drin gewesen.

Macht wohl jeder.


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was willste denn "selbstreflektiertes" von mir hören?



Naja, das mindeste wäre wenn man seine Meinung äußert ohne andere zu beleidigen... Oder wie würdest du es nennen wenn man jemanden der seine Meinung, resultierend aus persönlichen Erfahrungen, sagt als *dumm* bezeichnet.



			
				WickedWalleye schrieb:
			
		

> *"...einfach mal keine Ahnung.|motz:"*



Du solltest in die Politik gehen! 

Übrigens: Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich auch Kritikpunkte an der FL finde, aber bisher ist mir z.B. noch kein Schnur in der Mitte gerissen, oder bei nur geringer Belastung am Knoten. Vielleicht liegts ja an dem Knoten den ich mache und wie... #c

Im Dezember erst habe ich wieder mit Verwunderung festgestellt, dass ich bei (geschätzen) -3°C weniger vereiste Ringe und Probleme damit hatte als ein Freund, der gleichzeitig mit Mono fischte. Ich dachte erst das liegt an den Lowriderringen der Aspire, aber anscheinend hat die FL da einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss.

Hab die 0,15er und 0,17er Schon so oft mit schweren Jigs belastet, z.B. 80g in die Ostsee und 30g in der Elbe und echt schwere Hänger gelöst... und das trotzdem sie etwas ausgefasert war (was ich, wie bereits gesagt, auch nicht toll finde). #t

Wie gesagt, ich finde die SpiderWire (z.B.) auch besser, aber deshalb ist die FL noch längst kein Schrott.

So, für mich hat sich das Thema erledigt. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Hi!
Zum Weitwerfen schätze ich mittlerweile die FL sehr, weil sie auch in Durchm. 0,10 und 0,12  nicht tüddelt. Ab 0,15 er verwende ich zum Angeln vom Boot und Schleppen ne andere Schnur die auf der Spule sauberer verlegt wird und beim Schnurablassen geschmeidiger abläuft.

Finde die FL hat durchaus ihren Einsatzbereich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Zu den no Knots muss ich auch noch was sagen ! 

Ich möchte mal gerne einen Norwegenangler sehen der mit no knot und Fireline fischt ! Wenn der einen Hänger hat braucht der sich dann nicht wundern wenn die schnur irgendwo mittendrin reißt .......

Dann sindschonmal gut und gerne 40 m schnur weg #h


(gilt nicht nur für Norwegen auch auf distanz bei uns zuhause)


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

Es gibt Leute die fischen sogar in Norge mit einem Vorfach...#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Finde die FL hat durchaus ihren Einsatzbereich.


Das gilt für sie wie für fast jede Schnur. #6
Unter subjektiven Gesichtswinkel eine Sache als top oder flop bewerten geht zwar, bringt aber nichts, rein gar nichts. Für Pullbaits wird sie gerne genommen, bei Fasertüdel+Sauerkrautgefahr ist sie gut, bei Waitbaiting dagegen Käse. Die Stroft-GTP z.B. als potentieller Sauerkrautbildner wäre in bestimmten Situationen beim Hardcoredistancewerfer der Fl unterlegen.
Alle Nachteile haben auch bestimmte Vorteile auf der anderen Seite, oder wie es so schön heißt: "Jedes Ding hat 2 Seiten!".


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*



> "Jedes Ding hat 2 Seiten!".


Mindestens!


----------



## serge7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Ewige, Lästige Fireline-frage*

@sundvogel

Was ich bei Dir nicht gut finde ist, daß Du hier immer Zitate auseinander reisst und die so umdrehst daß sie dann für Dich passen und von Deinen zum Teil unverschämten Postings ablenken sollen. Mit welcher Berechtigung eigentlich? Dein Schreibstil lässt eigentlich eine gewisse Intelligenz vermuten...Warum hast Du das nötig? Schonmal etwas von Souveränität gehört?

Mein Kommentar:
Wenn Du mich schon zitierst dann bitte immer im Zusammenhang. Der Unterschied zwischen uns ist, daß Du das Wort "dämlich" ständig benutzt um andere, die hier ihre Meinung gepostet haben, zu beleidigen. Ich hingegen habe das Wort im Zitat von Dir benutzt und habe explizit geschrieben, daß ich auf Dein Posting "aufsetze" um dies zu legitimieren. Zudem habe ich bewußt das Wort nur im "allgemeinen" ("man") benutzt damit sich niemand hier angegriffen fühlt...Na Uli, merkst Du den Unterschied?

Bestes Beispiel ist doch Dein letztes Posting: Ich bin weißgott kein bassking-Freund, aber Deine Unterstellung er würde ja wohl noch nicht lange Angeln ist eine einfach ungeheuer unverschämte Herabsetzung, die ich Dir so nicht durchgehen lasse. Du kannst Dich hier auch ordentlich benehmen!!!

Und das ist mein letztes Posting jetzt zu diesem Thema. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr in dieser Umgangskultur.#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Meine Güte bist du nervös.|supergri

Bassking und den geht es ja wohl im wesentlichen an, hat sich da wohl eher eins gefeixt.

Sag mal,



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich sage: Dämlich ist nicht der, der versucht die FL zu Knoten sondern der, der sich die FL kauft obwohl sie mindere Qualität hat.


 
das ist doch weder ein Zitat von mir, noch sehe ich da eine Verallgemeinerung? Da steht explizit, das du der Ansicht bist das Leute die ein bestimmtes Produkt kaufen dämlich sind. Was anderes kann ich da nicht raus lesen. Sorry vielleicht mußt du zukünftig erläutern, dass du eigentlich gar nicht meinst, was du schreibst.

Ansonsten, sei versichert, das ich ein außerordentlich umgänglicher und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin.|supergri

Im übrigen ist dieser Thread bis zu diesem deinen Post deutlich sachlicher geworden, was, wie ich vermutete durchaus in deiner Absicht liegt.



serge7 schrieb:


> Mit guten Argumenten kann man mich überzeugen, ich bin lernfähig und auch gewillt andere Meinungen anzunehmen wenn sie stichhaltig sind. Ich wünschte, jeder hier könnte das von sich behaupten.............


 
Ich habe das jetzt wieder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, von daher bin ich nicht ganz sicher ob du das auch so gemeint hast. #6

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Eigentlich wollte ich in diesem "Bitte-bestätigt-mir-meine-Vorurteile"-Thread nichts sagen, da ich aber beide Schnüre aus diesem und dem anderen "Bitte-bestätigt-mir-meine-Vorurteile"-Thread fische, tu ich's doch: Ich schätze beide Schnüre. 

Die Fireline Crystal wirft sich weiter als Mono, und sie ist ähnlich unauffällig. Ich knote sie sogar manchmal - mit etwas Sekundenkleber, und nur mit entprechend aufwändigen Knoten. Ich hatte noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen. Ich benutze sie allerdings NICHT zum Gufi-Angeln.

Die Stroft GTP ist weicher, aber weil sie nicht so glatt ist, bleibt sie in puncto Wurfweite hinter der Crystal und vielen Monos zurück. Dafür ist sie superfest, ebenfalls ziemlich unauffällig (ich habe sie in grau), und sehr geschmeidig. Ich benutze sie für alle Arten des Spinnfischens, auch für Gufis.

Beide Schnüre tüddeln übrigens selbst dann kaum, wenn ich mit Spinnern angele - von wegen, man müsse Spinner unbedingt mit Mono fischen.


----------



## Allrounder81 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Moin...

Ich würd´mal sagen, dass Ding läuft auf n´klassisches 50/50- Ergebnis hinaus!
P.S. : Preferiere auch Spider Wire!


----------



## Sauerland (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Na klar ist die Schnur (F-Line) etwas für den Po.

Was ist eigentlich hier Euer Problem damit?

Die Firma hat ja auch ein paar gute Produkte, also .........


Sauerland


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> "Bitte-bestätigt-mir-meine-Vorurteile"-Thread



ich habe keine vorurteile, das ist ein urteil über eine schlechte schnur und so sehen es wohl auch andere fähige angler hier im board, was sich anhand der namen gut erkennen lässt.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Anhand der Namen???
Wie machst Du das denn?


----------



## Sauerland (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Ja wo laufen sie denn ..... ?

jeder hat doch wohl selbst die Entscheidungung die Schnur seiner Wahl zu kaufen.

Wenn , wider aller Test, mal daneben gegriffen wurde, vergess es ........

Die Welt ist voller Angelschnüren, ... man muss sie nur entdecken.

Fröhliches suchen

Sauerland


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich habe keine vorurteile, das ist ein urteil über eine schlechte schnur und so sehen es wohl auch andere fähige angler hier im board, was sich anhand der namen gut erkennen lässt.


|bigeyes

Das nenne ich mal Selbstentlarvung erster Güte. :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@ Bolli
Ich glaube so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

ich habe mir hier in den letzten jahren einen guten überblick verschafft, kenne einige boardies und kann sie daher einschätzen, auch ihre angelfähigkeiten. tja, eins plus eins macht 2. ich weiß, klingt wieder seeeehr provokativ und jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder die haare ausreißen und zoffen, mich angreifen, bla bla bla. mir reicht es, dass es ein paar boardies gibt, mit denen ich per pn lache, über die, die eigentlich wissen, dass ich recht habe  also, nehmt's net so persönlich, niemand muss sich ja angegriffen fühlen, es sei denn, er will.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Bolli
dakor |muahah:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

war halt ungeschickt formuliert von dir mehr net.kein grund zur aufregung


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Allrounder81 schrieb:


> Ich würd´mal sagen, dass Ding läuft auf n´klassisches 50/50- Ergebnis hinaus!



sieht so aus, ja. ein vernichtendes urteil für die fireline, wie jemand schon angemerkt hat. wieso so viele die fireline gut finden, tja, die gründe sind sicherlich zahlreich. 

klar, wer die schnur gut findet, los geht's. |wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> war halt ungeschickt formuliert von dir mehr net.kein grund zur aufregung



alles klar :m


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich habe mir hier in den letzten jahren einen guten überblick verschafft, kenne einige boardies und kann sie daher einschätzen, auch ihre angelfähigkeiten. tja, eins plus eins macht 2. ich weiß, klingt wieder seeeehr provokativ und jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder die haare ausreißen und zoffen, mich angreifen, bla bla bla. mir reicht es, dass es ein paar boardies gibt, mit denen ich per pn lache, über die, die eigentlich wissen, dass ich recht habe  also, nehmt's net so persönlich, niemand muss sich ja angegriffen fühlen, es sei denn, er will.



Jetzt wissen wir auch den Grund für die Eröffgnung dieses Themas. 
Nicht das Interesse an pro und Contra für dieses spezielle Produkt, 
nein der Grund lautet in etwa:

"seht her was ich für ein toller, schlauer, erfahrener Angler
bin und wie viele Idioten es auf der anderen Seite doch gibt."

Back Dir ein Ei drauf! 
|wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



bolli schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch den Grund für die Eröffgnung dieses Themas.
> Nicht das Interesse an pro und Contra für dieses spezielle Produkt,
> nein der Grund lautet in etwa:
> 
> ...




mensch bolli, hab ich dich direkt angegriffen, dich vielleicht persönlich beleidigt? sowas macht man nicht. und mal ehrlich, leute, die man nur online kennt zu beschimpfen? macht doch keinen sinn. ich würd dich auch nicht anpflaumen, nur weil du mir jetzt irgendwas unterstellst, was gar nicht stimmt. muss doch nicht sein, oder? vielleicht biste ja ein netter zeitgenosse 


habe den thread erstellt, da ich einfach nicht glauben wollte, dass so viele die fireline gut finden, da sie meiner meinung nach eben eine weniger tolle schnur ist und es aufm markt viiiiel bessere gibt. dass ich meine meinung bereits am anfang preisgegeben habe, sorry, war vielleicht nicht clever, denn promt hat man mir unterstellt, ich würde andere beeinflussen. wollt ich nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Morgen kommt dann wohl die nächste Umfrage zur nächsten Schnur.
Na viel Spass bis zum Ende der Schonzeit hat der "Angelprofi" dann alle Marken abgefragt.


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Moin.

Versucht einfach mal, nicht zu persönlich zu reagieren- das die FL. für gewisse Angelarten tauglich ist, hatte ich *schon* vor Langem *erwähnt*.

Wer glaubt, dass von Dieser (Crystal) weißen Schnur keine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht, der angelt mal bei dunklem Wasser und wenig Lichteinfall auf Forellen....also ohne Fluocarbon/Mono hat man da echt wenig Chancen.

Das Meerforellen am Besten bei hellem Wasser und Wetter beißen, wäre mir generell neu...aber man lernt ja nie aus.

Zum Gufieren ist und bleibt die FL. unterirdisch und muß oft gewechselt werden.

Beim "Durchkurbeln" und Posenfischen bspw.sieht die Sache wieder anders aus...wie gehabt und bereits von mir erwähnt...allerdings bevorzuge ich Schnüre, die möglichst Viel leisten KÖNNEN - Ihr nicht? ..Klarer Nachteil für die FL !


Also: Besser das Adrenalin zum AUFMERKSAMEN LESEN nutzen...und stimmt: über allzu Persönliches kann ICH nur herzhaft lachen- hat in einem Schnurthread aber auch *GAR NIX *zu suchen.

P.S: Was Bubbel meint, stimmt schon- da kann man schon eine gewisse Kompetenz vermuten...besonders bei den Boardies, deren Name mit *B* beginnt...oder, *B*ubbel ? hähähäää....

*B*assking.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



bassking schrieb:


> P.S: Was Bubbel meint, stimmt schon- da kann man schon eine gewisse Kompetenz vermuten...besonders bei den Boardies, deren Name mit B beginnt...oder, Bubbel ? hähähäää....



oh man;+


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Ich fühle mich nicht persönlich angegriffen, keine Sorge. 

Deine Intention ist aber sehr durchsichtig. Lass gut sein.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

nochwas: merkt ihr was? alle die jetzt auf mir rumhaken haben "fireline top" angegeben.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Ja klar, würde auch sonst keinen Spass machen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Morgen kommt dann wohl die nächste Umfrage zur nächsten Schnur.
> Na viel Spass bis zum Ende der Schonzeit hat der "Angelprofi" dann alle Marken abgefragt.



ich habe EXTRA die stroft (als in meinen augen eine der besten schnüre) und die fireline (als eine der schlechtesten schnüre) gewählt. die anderen marken wird der angelprofi NICHT mehr hier aufführen, keine angst. zum zoffen reicht doch jetzt der thread hier, oder? :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



bassking schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass von Dieser weißen Schnur keine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht, der angelt mal bei dunklem Wasser und wenig Lichteinfall auf Forellen....also ohne Fluocarbon/Mono hat man da echt wenig Chancen.
> 
> Das Meerforellen am Besten bei hellem Wasser und Wetter beißen, wäre mir generell neu...aber man lernt ja nie aus.


 
Ach Bassking, dass die Forellen einen fix geführten Köder aber zumeist vor dem Hintergrund des Himmels sehen ist dir schon klar? Wer Geflecht auf Forellen ohne FC fischt ist selbst schuld.
Das eine helle Schnur gegen den hellen Himmel wenig Kontrast bietet müssen wir doch nicht diskutieren. Oder doch?

Uli


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> nochwas: merkt ihr was? alle die jetzt auf mir rumhaken haben "fireline top" angegeben.


klar, sonst wären es ja Spielverderber gewesen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich habe EXTRA die stroft (als in meinen augen eine der besten schnüre) und die fireline (als eine der schlechtesten schnüre) gewählt. die anderen marken wird der angelprofi NICHT mehr hier aufführen, keine angst. zum zoffen reicht doch jetzt der thread hier, oder? :vik:


 
Also war Flaming dein Ziel oder um was geht es dir hier?


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@pikepauly

#6 bist schneller gewesen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also war Flaming dein Ziel oder um was geht es dir hier?



gäähhn. hab ich doch bereits gesagt, worum es mir ging. zu sehen, ob wirklich so viele die fireline super finden, oder ob es doch eher zu ungunsten der fireline ausgehen könnte.  flaming kommt doch meistens von ganz allein im ab.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Versucht einfach mal, nicht zu persönlich zu reagieren- das die FL. für gewisse Angelarten tauglich ist, hatte ich *schon* vor Langem *erwähnt*.
> ...
> ...



Hat hier so mancher, aber gehörrt wurde kaum einer


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Bubbel 2000
Ich kenne die mit Abstand beste Geflochtene die es Worldwide gibt.
Und Du wirst sie nie finden.


----------



## bolli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@sundvogel

ich sag doch, er entlarvt sich selbst. 
Beim nächsten Mal am besten verhungern lassen.

Für meinen Teil: 
|wavey: #u


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

[SIZE=-1]hauts gscheid nei, männer! [/SIZE]|schlafen


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Also-sundvogel- dass Forellen den Köder gegen den Himmel sehen gilt für den Fall, dass Diese sich UNTER dem Köder befinden.

Forellen bewegen sich aber auch häufig in den OBEREN Wasserschichten.

Es werden sowohl tiefgeführte,als auch flachgeführte, als auch Köder attackiert, die auf nahezu gleicher Höhe zum Fisch laufen...wie man zudem auf stetig wechselnde Wetterzustände mit einer weißen Schnur optimal reagieren kann, ist mir schleierhaft....

GLEICHES  gilt für Deine Anmerkung über die Schnur- es kommt darauf an, WO der Fisch steht !...nur mal als Anregung.


Im Zweifel hat der Recht, der fängt.

Übrigens: wenn ich ein Fluovorfach benötige- weswegen dann eine "semitransparente" Schnur?

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



bassking schrieb:


> Also-sundvogel- dass Forellen den Köder gegen den Himmel sehen gilt für den Fall, dass Diese sich UNTER dem Köder befinden.
> 
> Forellen bewegen sich aber auch häufig in den OBEREN Wasserschichten.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast noch nicht an der Küste auf Forellen gefischt oder?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich habe keine vorurteile, das ist ein urteil über eine schlechte schnur und so sehen es wohl auch andere fähige angler hier im board, was sich anhand der namen gut erkennen lässt.


 
Hallo Uli, wir sind leider keine fähigen Angler, Du und ich. Kann man nix machen...


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Guten Morgen|wavey:,

Also ich habe letzte Woche mal wieder eine Mefo mit meiner FLC gefangen:k.

Wer fängt hat Recht:q:q:q.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Also ich habe letzte Woche mal wieder eine Mefo mit meiner FLC gefangen:k.


 
Wie kannst Du nur? (Noch ein Unfähiger... )


----------



## Alikes (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Moin Freelander,
erstmal petri, das du Sie rausbekommen hast bzw. überhaupt einen Biß
bekommen hast. Ist schon Wahnsinn und das obwohl die Schnur doch so schlecht ist!:q:q:q

Gruß
Alexander

P.S. Gute Besserung


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Uuups,
hatte ganz vergessen abzustimmen,schnell mal nachgeholt,jetzt steht´s fiffty fiffty.:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Das ist schon ne horrende Leistung Freelander... mit so einer Sch...ßschnur, hast meine Hochachtung 

Kannst ja froh sein, daß sie Dir nicht in der Mitte gerissen ist


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Achtung, Ironie:



Freelander schrieb:


> Also ich habe letzte Woche mal wieder eine Mefo mit meiner FLC gefangen:k. Wer fängt hat Recht:q:q:q.



War bestimmt ne kleine wenn die Schnur -und der Knoten! - gehalten hat.

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

DUW

CU SS


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Alikes 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Die Mefo hatte tatsächlich nur 41cm,aber es ist ja  Interresant das diese Scheuchwirkung die von der Schnur ausgeht die Mefo überhaupt nicht interresiert hat|kopfkrat.

Ach ja ich fische tatsächlich mit No Knot.
Also alles verkehrt gemacht was man verkehrt machen kann und ich fange trotzdem ständig und stätig meine Mefos so.

Gebt mir mal Tipps,ich will mich auch anstrengen es besser zu machen.:q:q:q


----------



## wallerangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

hallo die ersten waller die ich und meine freunde gefangen haben waren mit der FL , damals gab es nur noch dagron oder eben mono . ist schon merkwürdig wie wir mit so einer schlechten schnur , die wir auch noch geknotet haben , waller bis zu 65 kg fangen konnten . für jede angelart gibt es heute eine bestimmte schnur , zum spinnfischen kommt bei mir nur eine FL auf die spule und genügend hechte konnte ich damit auch fangen und auch viele hänger lösen . man muss eben nur wissen was man mit der FL fischen will und vorallen wie .


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Freelander

Moin Moin!

Wenn Du schreiben kannst, kannst Du auch angeln.
Nee im Ernst! Hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Jetzt liegt die Fireline Fraktion sogar leicht vorne.
Na wenn das der Bubbel sieht.


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Pauly

Auf jeden Fall ist das Fieber schonmal runter,aber angeln das wird noch nichts:c#d.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Krass! Isch will auch Dagron Schnuhr.



Dagron-Schnur... Dragon-Schnur... Drogen-Schnur  


@Wallerangler:
Mit Dacron war/ist man sogar beim BigGame Fischen unterwegs, Backing für die Fliegenschnur wird heute auch noch aus Dacron hergestellt und dieses ins wirklich RUND geflochten  

Der Durchmesser bei entsprechender Tragkraft ist allerdings sehr hoch... ist ein schlechter Wirkungsgrad...


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Pauly
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Fieber schonmal runter,aber angeln das wird noch nichts:c#d.



Erkältung?


----------



## Alikes (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@freelander,
bei mir ging es auch mit Kopfschmerzen und Fieber los. Ich bin dann wieder ins Büro und Zack gab es die Quittung mit einer Lungenentzündung!
Bin schon die zweite Woche KzH aber jetzt langsam wieder fit!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Ich hab gestern ne PN von Bubbel bekommen und da kam er ganz vernünftig rüber.
Ich glaub der tut nur so giftig und freut sich wie hier alle abgehen.
Ist aber auch eins von den Themen wie Red Arc/Shimano Technium usw....

Was zeigt uns das. Das Marketing der Angelgeräteindustrie geht auf.


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@Alikes
Na dann mal ebenfalls Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung#h.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was zeigt uns das. Das Marketing der Angelgeräteindustrie geht auf.



Klar geht das auf  
Das schlimme daran ist, daß diejenigen die uns das ganze eintrichtern vermutlich nicht mal selbst Angler sind


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Naja!

Das ist eben so.

Ich bin ja auch kein Maurer.

Pass Du mir gut auf die Pflanzen auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Die Mefo hatte tatsächlich nur 41cm,aber es ist ja  Interresant das diese Scheuchwirkung die von der Schnur ausgeht die Mefo überhaupt nicht interresiert hat|kopfkrat.
> 
> Ach ja ich fische tatsächlich mit No Knot.
> Also alles verkehrt gemacht was man verkehrt machen kann und ich fange trotzdem ständig und stätig meine Mefos so.
> ...


Bei mir hatte jüngst eine gerade mal ein wenig kürzere SeFo auch auf ein dickes grünes Stahlvorfach mit einem Forellenblinker gebissen, sich nicht dran gestört, war abends mit der Sonne aber sicher ein wenig geblendet. Die anderen dicken Forellis haben aber nicht gebissen ... 
Es gibt halt immer so'ne und so'ne #c, die sind nicht alle gleich, und die dümmeren Fische fängt man immer leichter. Interessant wäre eben zu wissen, wieviele potentielle Interessenten NICHT gebissen haben. |kopfkrat 

Bei so einigen Erlebnissen in klarem Wasser und Sicht auf die Fische habe ich mich schon gefragt, wieso man überhaupt noch Fische auf Kunstköder fängt, wenn weit untermaßige Räuber von Esox und Salmo das schon blitzschnell entscheiden können oder mal eben lernen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Naja!
> 
> Das ist eben so.
> 
> ...



Wieso, angelst Du mit Maurerschnur? 

Ehrensache was die Pflanzen betrifft


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Maurerschnur ist eigentlich genau wie Dagron.
Hervorragend zum Angeln geeignet.
Oder zum Einzäunen einer Plantage.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oder zum Einzäunen einer Plantage.



Muß mal an den Werkzeugkasten, da muß noch welche sein 
Dagron-Schnuhr is' mir zu teuer für die Plantage


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Dagron gibts gerade beim Hazebau für fast nix.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oder zum Einzäunen einer Plantage.



So langsam schweift ihr ein "bisschen" ab... :m


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Stimmt!

Sorry. Schluss jetzt mit OT.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

dafür gibts ja den "Verschwörerthread"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Cool! :g

Zwischenstand:
50,65%   Top 
49,35%   Flop

Wenn das nicht exakt geteilter Meinung ist! :m :q


----------



## Bushmaster3k (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

@AngelDet

sieht wohl so aus,und denke net das sich da noch groß was ändert. 
das war dann wohl der member test,der mich schon ein bisschen schockiert.dachte die schnur würde besser abschneiden,naja seis drum.


----------



## mot67 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

fisch die fireline seit jahren sowohl auf zander als auch auf mefos. eigentlich keine grösseren probleme als die üblichen bei geflochtener schnur. bin zufrieden mit der fireline.


----------



## Shez (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Zum Schluß dann noch mal mein Senf.

Fische in der Elbe vorwiegend an Kanten: daher für mich, wie bereits in anderen Beiträgen beschrieben, nicht geeignet.

kurioses: Die Schnur hatte sich nach einer Perücke komplett verklebt. Sie klebte tatsächlich und da ich von diesem   Phänomen noch nie gehört hatte, führte ich den Umstand auf ein nicht identifizierbares "Tropfgut" eines Baumes zurück.


 Doch weit gefehlt, sie wird bei der Fertigung mit einem Kleber umhüllt der anscheinend bei einer Montagsschnur auch mal weich werden kann.


|wavey:
Wird wohl die meist diskutierte Schnur bleiben |kopfkrat


Gruß Shez


----------



## henningcl (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die ewige, lästige Firelinefrage!*

Hallo

Vorweg muss ich sagen, das ich nur Fireline habe.
Deswegen kann ich zu anderen Schnüren nichts sagen.

Ich habe festgestellt, das es bei fireline darauf ankommt, welche man nimmt und welche Ringe auf der Rute sind.

Ich habe die 10er in smoke auf der feeder. Diese Schnur ist thermofused und hat den hang zum auffasern.
das macht der tragkraft nichts aus, sieht aber scheixxe aus.

Dann habe ich noch die crystel in 15er stärke, wie schon geschrieben, rubbelt sich der durchsichtige belag nach einiger zeit ab und die schnur ist weiss.
ansonsten ist sie gut, sie kostet ein bisschen mehr als die normalen firelines, obwohl es der selbe kram ist.
nach meiner meinung ist das ein unnützes produkt.

Dann habe ich noch die 12er und 17er in pink.
Die schnüre sind beide nicht thermofused, somit fasern sie auch nicht.
ich bin von beiden schnüren begeistert.
1. sieht man sie sehr gut beim gummiangeln, 2.halten die richtig gut.
bei der 17er verblasst die pinke farbe, aber nur das ende, welches andauernd durchs wasser gezogen wird.
dann sieht die schnur aus wie die crystel ohne belag.
bei der 12er bleibt die farbe stabil.
dann hab ich noch eine gelbe 10er, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht probiert habe.

grüsse
henning


----------

